# What DTivo's are rebooting



## Earl Bonovich

What configuration do you have, that has started to reboot and/or have the recent Season Pass Issue.

Cross back post to TCF, for additional "discussion"
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=336122


----------



## buzzdalf

I got the first vote. I've never been the first to vote in a poll 
My HR10-250 with 6.3B reboots multiple times DAILY.


----------



## ApK

It only rebooted once, last week of December. I didn't notice an SP issue, but it's possible it had a problem and was corrected before it impacted me.


----------



## chrishicks

my Samsung units do multiple reboots a week.

one thing though, I recently purchased a Series 3 and moved alot of my local network shows over to it(this was on Mon.) and as far as I can tell I haven't had a reboot since then. ***knocks on wood***


----------



## heathramos

just got 6.3b installed at 7pm last night

immediate season pass problem

rebooted while recording about an hour later


----------



## Wolffpack

R10, HDVR2s on 6.2 plus HR10s on 6.3b - All tweaked - No reboots. So I don't get to vote.


----------



## skinnyJM

I've got a HNS SD-DVR80 and a RCA DVR80, 6.2 stock (no hacks) on both. They have been rebooting about every 3 days since mid December. However, since they have both called the DVR service earlier this week, it appears they are now indexing every 12 hours or so, where before they had only been about every 24 hours. I guess we'll see if this helps any.


----------



## ustewjt

Earl Bonovich said:


> What configuration do you have, that has started to reboot and/or have the recent Season Pass Issue.


As stated in TCF, Two (2) - DSR708 (R17) (non hacked)

Both frequently lose their 30 sec skip. Also do not currently return any results for "keywords" searches when setting up wishlists.

- Tim

__________________
2x Philips DirecTiVo DSR708 (R17), stock (Lifetime)


----------



## mw1597

Hughes SD-DVR40, 6.2-01-2-351 stock. Reboots at random. After reboot both tuners are on the same channel.

-Mike


----------



## D C

DSR704 V6.2 (unhacked)

Been rebooting periodically/randomly for the past couple weeks or so. Getting pretty annoying.


----------



## RandCfilm

I had a reboot on the 9th. Errors just before the reboot shown. I have had this error on both machines. Season Passes working fine, no problems there. SW 6.3b

Jan 9 08:38:16 (none) TvMomHpkSwitchSource.C[284]: GetData: Overrun
Jan 9 08:47:38 (none) TmkMultiMpegClip::Trace[268]: Tried to delete writer clip
Jan 9 08:47:38 (none) Recorder[268]: 0x40012 returned from RemoveWritten/UnwrittenLiveFile
Jan 9 08:47:38 (none) Recorder[268]: Error deleting live cache clip: 0x40012
Jan 9 08:47:43 (none) TmkMultiMpegClip::Trace[268]: Tried to delete writer clip
Jan 9 08:47:43 (none) Recorder[268]: 0x40012 returned from RemoveWritten/UnwrittenLiveFile
Jan 9 08:47:43 (none) Recorder[268]: Error deleting live cache clip: 0x40012
Jan 9 08:47:58 (none) TmkMultiMpegClip::Trace[268]: Tried to delete writer clip
Jan 9 08:47:58 (none) Recorder[268]: 0x40012 returned from RemoveWritten/UnwrittenLiveFile
Jan 9 08:47:58 (none) Recorder[268]: Error deleting live cache clip: 0x40012
Jan 9 08:48:12 (none) TmkMultiMpegClip::Trace[268]: Tried to delete writer clip
Jan 9 08:48:12 (none) Recorder[268]: 0x40012 returned from RemoveWritten/UnwrittenLiveFile
Jan 9 08:48:12 (none) Recorder[268]: Error deleting live cache clip: 0x40012
Jan 9 08:48:27 (none) TmkMultiMpegClip::Trace[268]: Tried to delete writer clip
Jan 9 08:48:27 (none) Recorder[268]: 0x40012 returned from RemoveWritten/UnwrittenLiveFile
Jan 9 08:48:27 (none) Recorder[268]: Error deleting live cache clip: 0x40012
Jan 9 08:48:42 (none) TmkMultiMpegClip::Trace[268]: Tried to delete writer clip
Jan 9 08:48:42 (none) Recorder[268]: 0x40012 returned from RemoveWritten/UnwrittenLiveFile
Jan 9 08:48:42 (none) Recorder[268]: Error deleting live cache clip: 0x40012
Jan 9 08:48:57 (none) TmkMultiMpegClip::Trace[268]: Tried to delete writer clip
Jan 9 08:48:57 (none) Recorder[268]: 0x40012 returned from RemoveWritten/UnwrittenLiveFile
Jan 9 08:48:57 (none) Recorder[268]: Error deleting live cache clip: 0x40012
Jan 9 08:49:12 (none) TmkAssertionFailure[268]: : (reorderIndexes, line 2472 ())
Jan 9 08:49:12 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[268]: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvRecorderActivity <268> strayed! (block timestamp 91884283598305)
Jan 9 08:49:12 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[268]: bt -t /tvbin/tivoapp
Jan 9 08:49:12 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[268]: tcd 1 
Jan 9 08:49:12 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[268]: hpk Series2 
Jan 9 08:49:12 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[268]: build b-firefly-takehome @246170 2006.09.21-0850 release-mips [] 
Jan 9 08:49:12 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[268]: pack 6.3b-01-2 
Jan 9 08:49:12 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[268]: read 0x00400000 /tvbin/tivoapp 
Jan 9 08:49:12 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[268]: read 0x02000000 /lib/libc.so.6 
Jan 9 08:49:12 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[268]: read 0x02200000 /lib/libm.so.6 
Jan 9 08:49:12 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[268]: read 0x02400000 /lib/libpthread.so.0 
Jan 9 08:49:12 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[268]: read 0x02600000 /lib/libutil.so.1 
Jan 9 08:49:12 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[268]: read 0x02800000 /lib/libtvutil.so 
Jan 9 08:49:12 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[268]: read 0x02a00000 /lib/libtmk.so 
Jan 9 08:49:12 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[268]: read 0x02c00000 /lib/libtvstructures.so 
Jan 9 08:49:12 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[268]: read 0x2aaa8000 /lib/ld.so.1 
Jan 9 08:49:12 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[268]: read 0x2ab04000 /lib/libhpkoss.so 
Jan 9 08:49:12 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[268]: read 0x2ab50000 /platform/lib/libhpkhl.so 
Jan 9 08:49:12 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[268]: read 0x2ac18000 /platform/lib/libhpkll.so 
Jan 9 08:49:12 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[268]: read 0x2ac5c000 /lib/libdl.so.2 
Jan 9 08:49:12 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[268]: read 0x2aca0000 /lib/libcdaudio.so 
Jan 9 08:49:12 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[268]: 0x02a7ea98 0x00c133d0 0x00c1390c 0x00bfdac8 0x00bfbc90 0x00bdb4f8 0x00bcf2e4 0x00af77f4 0x004560ec 0x00455f98 0x02c0a5d0 0x02c08e44 0x00429e80 0x00ae9ef0 0x02a2871c 0x02a2a30c 0x02a29b6c 0x02a28a48 0x02a2afd8 0x02a3c7e4 0x02a3c6cc 0x02a3c57c 0x02a3bad8 
Jan 9 08:49:12 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[268]: Tmk Fatal Error: Activity TvRecorderActivity <268>: assertion failure
Jan 9 08:49:12 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[268]: Tmk Fatal Error: Thread died due to signal -2
Jan 9 08:49:12 (none) Activity TvRecorderActivity[268]: Invoking rule 834: rebooting system


----------



## stogie5150

chrishicks said:


> my Samsung units do multiple reboots a week.
> 
> one thing though, I recently purchased a Series 3 and moved alot of my local network shows over to it(this was on Mon.) and as far as I can tell I haven't had a reboot since then. ***knocks on wood***


My Samsung SD unit rebooted last night while I was on one of the XM channels. First one I've noticed, but I am normally playing with my HR20. :lol:


----------



## lt1power

My DVR R10 unit started rebooting about 4 weeks ago and does it at least once a week now. I am also having problems with the Tivo programming.


----------



## Groundhog45

The HR10 running 6.3b rebooted twice in late December or whenever the guide data was supposedly messed up from D*. Happened about a week apart. The system rebooted overnight and the video output was completely jumbled up when I turned it on until I did the up arrow to change the resolution. Then video returned to normal. Had to reset the 30 second slip also. Nothing since. I suspect it was related to the guide data problem. Both times I had told it to phone home and got the message that it couldn't because it was downloading data. Got that message several times in a 2 or 3 hour period.

GH


----------



## cybok0

My Samsung SD reboots about 2 times a week or more.


----------



## bill596

I've got a Hughes SD-DVR40, 6.2-01-2-351 that rebooted about 10:10 PDT Wednsday eve. This was the first I have ever witnessed the problem. My neighbor with a DVR80 lost all recordings and to-do's. I lost nothing and all was well when the reboot finished.


----------



## skinnyJM

4 of 16 posters in this thread are first post, maybe this IS a problem. :eek2:
(Hint, Hint...DIRECTV)


----------



## Wolffpack

Yes, it's a problem DTV temporarly resolved last night by turning off the "service" in the guide data stream that they turned on back in December.


----------



## stickywicket

My R10s (6.1) and HR10-250 (6.3b) have experienced reboots this week.


----------



## Newshawk

My DSR704 anf HR10-250 are both plagued by this. The HR10 reset just before the start of the 3rd quarter of the Eagles/Saints game. Luckily, it came back on in time for the kickoff.


----------



## bidger

DVR80 and HR10, both unmodded and connected to landline.


----------



## Wolffpack

Newshawk said:


> My DSR704 anf HR10-250 are both plagued by this. The HR10 reset just before the start of the 3rd quarter of the Eagles/Saints game. Luckily, it came back on in time for the kickoff.


If it rebooted today try a reset. If it continues, you've got another problem. DTV fixed their stream last night. The log filling problem has stopped.


----------



## xtoyz

Mine was frozen last night. I shut the TV off on channel 835. Turned it on, on channel 101 with frozen picture. When I tried pressing play to see if it had frozen, the tv gave me an error saying that feature was not available on music channels. Going to list, and coming back out fixed it.

Not sure if it's related, though?

Shawn


----------



## walters

I know it would be one hell of a lot of options, but wouldn't this poll be better with options for which aren't rebooting, too? 

My (virgin) R10 is not having any problems.


----------



## cadet502

walters said:


> I know it would be one hell of a lot of options, but wouldn't this poll be better with options for which aren't rebooting, too?
> 
> My (virgin) R10 is not having any problems.


I was thinking the same thing. My HR10 (not hacked, 500G drive) and my stock R10 have both avoided the reboot bug.

I was curious because it would seem that if some of these reboots are caused by out of control log files that the more free space the less likely to have problems. I guess I could record 60 hours of Sunrise Theater to find out.


----------



## walters

cadet502 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. My HR10 (not hacked, 500G drive) and my stock R10 have both avoided the reboot bug.
> 
> I was curious because it would seem that if some of these reboots are caused by out of control log files that the more free space the less likely to have problems. I guess I could record 60 hours of Sunrise Theater to find out.


Free space wouldn't matter (the log files go in a different partition), but I'm getting more curious about how widespread this is. Reading the threads on TCF it sounds like *everyone* is experiencing this problem.


----------



## Wolffpack

cadet502 said:


> I was thinking the same thing. My HR10 (not hacked, 500G drive) and my stock R10 have both avoided the reboot bug.
> 
> I was curious because it would seem that if some of these reboots are caused by out of control log files that the more free space the less likely to have problems. I guess I could record 60 hours of Sunrise Theater to find out.


Unless you REALLY get into hacking the size of the /var filesystem is 124M on all DTivos, regardless of the size of the HD. /var is always on /dev/hda9. The increased space you see is in the MFS which stores the actual shows, SPs, TDL, Guide Data and other info.


----------



## cadet502

Thanks walters and Wolfpack for the explanations. I just hope my luck holds if I ever get 6.3b.


----------



## RexB

HR10-250 v6.3a, not hacked. No reboots or lockups since it did for a few days around Christmas. Works fine since then.


----------



## price3

My HR10-250 rebooted last night when it discovered a season pass conflict (Thank you for moving BattleStar.... NOT!) I guess I will have to stop recording without a trace, as it is always football anyway.


----------



## ApK

We record Cold Case and Without a Trace as a single 4 hour block....got burned by sports one too many times.


----------



## pmayo2002

Mine rebooted twice last night. Several times last week. I have decided to do a total clear of the system. this is getting very frustrating. My HR20's work better -- which is bad!!


----------



## bidger

price3 said:


> My HR10-250 rebooted last night when it discovered a season pass conflict (Thank you for moving BattleStar.... NOT!) I guess I will have to stop recording without a trace, as it is always football anyway.


You'll be fine next Sunday. It's the week after you should worry about.


----------



## SFNSXguy

My HR10-250 would reboot every two or three days - usually in the middle of the night.... so I followed Earl's advice and forced a phone call. No more reboots!!!
Yea Earl!!


----------



## xtoyz

My R10 is still having issues with "Someone in your household cancelled the episode", when in reality it's in my room and no one else uses it. Is this something to be solved by a reset, or....?


----------



## mikewolf13

I have 4 active D Tivos (2 HDVR2, 1 DSR704 and 1 HR10-250) the SD Tivos are hacked and do not make calls.. the HR10- is stock but disconnected from the phone.

To my knowledge none, have spontaneoulsy rebooted or missed recordings...

WIll it ever be safe to try and get 6.3? or did many people also experience the issues despite no "daily call"?


----------



## Wolffpack

mikewolf13 said:


> I have 4 active D Tivos (2 HDVR2, 1 DSR704 and 1 HR10-250) the SD Tivos are hacked and do not make calls.. the HR10- is stock but disconnected from the phone.
> 
> To my knowledge none, have spontaneoulsy rebooted or missed recordings...
> 
> WIll it ever be safe to try and get 6.3? or did many people also experience the issues despite no "daily call"?


I've been running 6.3b on my two hacked HR10s since before Christmas. No problems. Once DTV turned off that data stream crap the beginning of January everything is recording properly and I'm not getting any reboots on HD or SD units. Logs are also not filling up.

I'm happy with 6.3b for what that's worth.


----------



## willie_tee

2 HR10-250's both unhacked. Both 6.3b The one connected to my home theater system reboots almost daily; the other almost never. Recorded 24 from Feb 12 and it rebooted 3 times in the 1st 5 minutes of the 2nd hour. I gave up on watching it but the next day I watched it successfully with no reboots at all. Was very unhappy with 6.3a audio dropouts and no reboots; am even unhappier with 6.3b audio dropouts and daily reboots. D* is about to lose this A list customer...


----------



## Wolffpack

willie_tee said:


> 2 HR10-250's both unhacked. Both 6.3b The one connected to my home theater system reboots almost daily; the other almost never. Recorded 24 from Feb 12 and it rebooted 3 times in the 1st 5 minutes of the 2nd hour. I gave up on watching it but the next day I watched it successfully with no reboots at all. Was very unhappy with 6.3a audio dropouts and no reboots; am even unhappier with 6.3b audio dropouts and daily reboots. D* is about to lose this A list customer...


Are they attached to a phone line?


----------



## willie_tee

Wolffpack said:


> Are they attached to a phone line?


Yes and No...the one which constantly reboots is continuously connected; the one which never reboots I only connect every couple of weeks to force a nag-prevention call. Hmmm


----------



## bjstewa

I've posted much of this info at TivoCommunity too, but I thought I'd throw it out here too.

I am still having daily reboots with an HDVR2. I know many people think the data problem was fixed, but I'm not so sure. I replaced the hard drive and most recently the power supply as well, but the reboots keep on coming. I don't think I'm the only one either.

I have a SDDVR40 also, and I've had zero problems with that one.

I've forced calls, done a "clear and delete everything" twice and nothing seems to matter. I tried unplugging the phone line for a few days but still got the reboots.

If anyone has found a magic bullet, please let me know. D* has really irritated me over the past couple months so I'm thinking about jumping to Dish.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

bjs


----------



## Herdfan

For probably the first time in its life, one of my HR10's (3.x) has rebooted. Twice. Once while recording "The Unit" and once during "Lost." Fortunately I had SD backups of the shows on 6.x units that did not reboot.

Went ahead and got a 2nd HR20 and will start using it with the HR10 as backup.

Note: I also replaced my UPS. It had been beeping randomly lately like there was a cut in power even though the lights didn't flicker. So my issues could have been the UPS.


----------



## Wolffpack

Reboot like that is a classic example of a potential HD failure...or DTV playing with the data stream again. I don't think the later is taking place as everyone would be seeing it. So probably the former.


----------



## Daniel

I have two HDVR2 that are rebooting several times a day, usually in sync with each other. The problem started about the time DirecTV supposedly went back to the old guide data. I've tried everything except for replacing the hard drives, but nothing is working. The fact that it started near the time of that change and the fact that both boxes started having the problem at the same time makes me _feel_ like it is not a hard drive problem. I was hoping that the 6.2a release would fix it, but no such luck.


----------



## Wolffpack

You may want to try cleaning the programs and to do list data. The guide data problem effected some units in different ways. Go into Messages & Setup -> Restart or Reset -> Clear program information and To Do list. That should run for a while and then it will take a couple of days to get the full 14 day guide data back. See if that helps.

You will not loose any shows using this method.


----------



## Groundhog45

willie_tee said:


> 2 HR10-250's both unhacked. Both 6.3b The one connected to my home theater system reboots almost daily; the other almost never. Recorded 24 from Feb 12 and it rebooted 3 times in the 1st 5 minutes of the 2nd hour. I gave up on watching it but the next day I watched it successfully with no reboots at all. Was very unhappy with 6.3a audio dropouts and no reboots; am even unhappier with 6.3b audio dropouts and daily reboots. D* is about to lose this A list customer...


I don't know if you're wanting to try a HR20 but I called D* a few weeks ago after the HR10 died and they sent me a refurb HR20 and so far it is running just fine. I'm still working on fixing the HR10, power supply due here on Monday.  A few people have posted that they received a replacement HR10 recently for one that failed. A refurb model I assume. No word on if they are working or not.

GH


----------



## dennisb12

Has anyone considered that maybe DTV is creating this problem to get customers to migrate quicker to their DVR?
I have never had any problems with my HR10-250 until just about the time DTV started offering their customers their new HD DVR, Hmmmm........
Now I get regular reboots, occasional lockouts (picture plays but no control with remotes).
I am so frustrated with all of the complaining about how crappy the new DTV HD DVR HR20 box is that I'm ready to move to Dish Network.
DTV can't even give me a time when all of these new HD channels will be available.


----------



## MikeW

dennisb12 said:


> Has anyone considered that maybe DTV is creating this problem to get customers to migrate quicker to their DVR?
> I have never had any problems with my HR10-250 until just about the time DTV started offering their customers their new HD DVR, Hmmmm........
> Now I get regular reboots, occasional lockouts (picture plays but no control with remotes).
> I am so frustrated with all of the complaining about how crappy the new DTV HD DVR HR20 box is that I'm ready to move to Dish Network.
> DTV can't even give me a time when all of these new HD channels will be available.


Do you have an HR20? There have been a few ongoing issues, but nothing major. The box has become quite stable over the last few releases. The conspiracy theories have existed, but there is a logical argument against it. In order for the Tivos to be intentionally bugged, it would require the Tivo programmers to insert the bombs into the code. How likely would it be that DirecTV would tell Tivo to insert some bombs? A conspriacy of this sort, although not completely impossible, is highly unlikely to occur between two publicly traded companies who also intend on ending their relationship within the next few years.


----------



## dennisb12

MikeW said:


> Do you have an HR20? There have been a few ongoing issues, but nothing major. The box has become quite stable over the last few releases. The conspiracy theories have existed, but there is a logical argument against it. In order for the Tivos to be intentionally bugged, it would require the Tivo programmers to insert the bombs into the code. How likely would it be that DirecTV would tell Tivo to insert some bombs? A conspriacy of this sort, although not completely impossible, is highly unlikely to occur between two publicly traded companies who also intend on ending their relationship within the next few years.


No I do not have a HR20.
Does TIVO program the HR10-250's or DirecTV?
I guess that would make a difference, I just find it ironic that such a high number of HR10-250 users are having the same problem.
Those "few" ongoing issues with the DTV HR20 don't seem to be very small issues either.
I think my family would be extremly dissapointed if I switched to the HR20.
Sorry, but I guess I need to vent my disgust with the way customers are treated by companies today.
To release equipment to the public with so many problems is just unacceptable.


----------



## willie_tee

Wolffpack said:


> Reboot like that is a classic example of a potential HD failure...or DTV playing with the data stream again. I don't think the later is taking place as everyone would be seeing it. So probably the former.


Well, giving credit where credit is due...Wolf you were exactly correct: I had a HD failure. I replaced the HD with one from Weaknees and have not had an unsolicited reboot since.


----------



## onin24eagle

I voted hr10-250 6.3b, but I have 6.3d.

Not connected to the phone line for at least 60 days now.


----------



## LOCODUDE

Have the DSR 708, and noticed quite a few reboots over the past month.....


----------



## litzdog911

LOCODUDE said:


> Have the DSR 708, and noticed quite a few reboots over the past month.....


Typical symptoms of a dying hard drive.


----------



## Straykat

DSR704 Software version 6.3e-01-2-101.
Never had a problem before until unit received a software update a few weeks ago. Now it reboots a few times a week.


----------



## O2BRich

litzdog911 said:


> Typical symptoms of a dying hard drive.


Whats the solution?

Replace with a HR20?


----------



## litzdog911

O2BRich said:


> Whats the solution?
> 
> Replace with a HR20?


Or replace/upgrade the hard drive ....

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=25

http://www.weaknees.com/index.html

http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/

http://www.mfslive.org/

http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/

http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm

http://www.9thtee.com/


----------



## O2BRich

litzdog911 said:


> Or replace/upgrade the hard drive ....
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=25
> 
> http://www.weaknees.com/index.html
> 
> http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/
> 
> http://www.mfslive.org/
> 
> http://www.newreleasesvideo.com/hinsdale-how-to/
> 
> http://www.dvrupgrade.com/dvr/stores/1/instantcake.cfm
> 
> http://www.9thtee.com/


Thanks Dog!!!!


----------



## Rottluver

Ok, so I have a "new" HR10-250 that has been running for about 3 weeks with no problems. I put in a brand new power supply and a new 300 gb hard drive from weaknees. It is running 6.3d. Sunday it started rebooting randomly (and frequently) during recordings, live tv, watching recorded shows, etc. It continued on through this morning (Tuesday)......and beyond.

Called weaknees today as the drive is warrantied for 6 months & their FAQ/Troubleshooting shows that frequent rebooting is the sign of a bad drive. The guy I spoke to this morning asked what software version I was running and I told him 6.3d. He said if it was 6.3e then it would be the software but since it wasn't, then it was the drive. When I called back this afternoon to order a new drive/exchange my old one, the guy told me that because I have an HD Tivo, 6.3d is the bad software and that I needed 6.3e.....he told me to force a call (several times if need be) and download 6.3e.....so far it hasn't downloaded.

Is there even a 6.3e out there anymore and if so, will it help my unit?

It is NOT hacked, (other then a new power supply and upgraded hard drive) and I do not have HD programming currently. I am waiting till this week or next when I get a new TV.......any help out there?


----------



## BruceS

I believe you were given the wrong information.

My HR10-250 never had reboot problems with 6.3d, but it has been ever since it was upgraded to 6.3e.


----------



## Rottluver

BruceS said:


> I believe you were given the wrong information.
> 
> My HR10-250 never had reboot problems with 6.3d, but it has been ever since it was upgraded to 6.3e.


Ok, so which information was wrong? I cannot for the life of me, get it to find, let alone download, the 6.3e software.......so is it my hard drive or is it the 6.3d?


----------



## FarNorth

Mine started rebooting like crazy with 6.3d, upgraded to 6.3e, problem solved............but........I also had not been able to hook up to a phone line for months, maybe that had something to do with it. I had tried with no success, no answer from the only number in my time zone. So I tried again, got an answer and then it updated. Maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## MalcolmG

Rottluver said:


> Ok, so which information was wrong? I cannot for the life of me, get it to find, let alone download, the 6.3e software.......so is it my hard drive or is it the 6.3d?


I forced a call tonite, and after a 45 minute download, a reboot moved my Tivo from 6.3c to 6.3e. Pretty sure it came over the phone line, since reports are 6.3e is no longer in the sat stream. We will see if it stops the CBS reboots.


----------



## DrummerBoy523

DSR7000 Phillips running 6.3e

Rebooted today at 12:25PM CST.

Tuner 1 = Fox (Titan's FB GAme)
TUner2 = BigTen Net (IU BB GAme)


----------

